# Non-Cash Tips?



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

So what kind of "things" and such have you received from a PAX as a tip, instead of cash? 
I am proud to say I once got a savory slice of pizza, YUM!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

An orange!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So what kind of "things" and such have you received from a PAX as a tip, instead of cash?
> I am proud to say I once got a savory slice of pizza, YUM!


If I see a pax coming toward my car with a open container of food, i don't even unlock my car and I drive off.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

A card for a free any size and type coffee drink at the local coffee shack.

Was cool, something I like but wouldn't pay for myself.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So what kind of "things" and such have you received from a PAX as a tip, instead of cash?
> I am proud to say I once got a savory slice of pizza, YUM!


unless a girl offers me some fresh milk from her natural containers if ya know what im saying lmao hehe 

"i'm so freaking funny" *signs* god im lonely *signs*


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Shooters of liquor, bag of weed (LOL & I don't even smoke), food if they want 2 go thru the drive thru.


----------



## StraightoutofCottleville (Aug 30, 2016)

Two bottles of Schlafley Octoberfest beer 
Unopened of course


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> So what kind of "things" and such have you received from a PAX as a tip, instead of cash?
> I am proud to say I once got a savory slice of pizza, YUM!


I have several but here's my top two.

Picked up a group, midnight ish... pretty hammered. Got to talking, dude owns a tiny shop, I asked how much for tjevfront windows and a strip on the windshield. He told me, Come on in I'll do it at cost, 5-10 bucks tops, I asked him for a card.

I got home around 4 am that night got up at around 7:30 and was at his shop at 8:05. Got my windows tinted for free.

I tipped the installer 25 or 30.

A few months ago, I had a rider, took him to meet a " good friend" at 230am at a hotel 25 miles away. As we approached he needed an ATM.. then at her ATM... he tipped 20 for stopping. At the hotel he asked me to wait until she came down just in case she flaked. I did, I half hoped she would flake so I could do the return trip. She comes down, he gets out and talks to get for a minute and tjen they get in the car. Her upfront, him in back. I ask are we goung some Where else? She says pull around the corner, park over there.

Apparently, dude arranged some, oral... well you know, for me. I politely declined, several times. He finally gave up and gave me the 40 he negotiated with her.

I apologised for wasting her time and split it with her. I guess that's technically cash but...


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I have several but here's my top two.
> 
> Picked up a group, midnight ish... pretty hammered. Got to talking, dude owns a tiny shop, I asked how much for tjevfront windows and a strip on the windshield. He told me, Come on in I'll do it at cost, 5-10 bucks tops, I asked him for a card.
> 
> ...


LOL...No way anyone can beat this reply! NO FRIKIN WAY...LOL


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> LOL...No way anyone can beat this reply! NO FRIKIN WAY...LOL


True story! My windows were a few months after I started driving and the other was maybe 2 months ago.

I've gotten a bunch of food, drinks too... 
If I stop at a store for a rider I pull out a few bucks and ask them to get me a red bull, only twice have they taken my money. I bet I've received $300.00 in red bull since I started doing that.

I've been offered coke, 5 or 6 times Weed a few, hash oil once and a Vicodin once. I must look like I do drugs or something


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> True story! My windows were a few months after I started driving and the other was maybe 2 months ago.
> 
> I've gotten a bunch of food, drinks too...
> If I stop at a store for a rider I pull out a few bucks and ask them to get me a red bull, only twice have they taken my money. I bet I've received $300.00 in red bull since I started doing that.
> ...


Well of course you do. You are an Uber driver after all, right?


----------



## The Big Texan (Aug 20, 2016)

I gave a ride to a guy who was the franchise owner for a chain of restaurants in my town. I told him my teenage son needs a part-time job, so my passenger asked me for his name and number and then called him the next day and gave him a job.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Pax gave me a big fart and.. I didnt have time to say thank you.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

I gave an elderly "church lady" a ride to the train station in Durham (she had missed the train in Greensboro) ... at the end, she gave me one of those bottles which resembles a wine bottle but contains "sparkling fruit juice" ... I thought it was very kind of her (and I wasn't disappointed since I don't drink anyhow).


----------

